# they freaked out in the middle of the night



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys can someone tell me if it happened also to your budgies that they freaked out inside the cage while sleeping...it happened to my little ones about 5am they woke me up coz of the noise they made due to thier flying and bumping on perches and toys and i opened the light to check them out but they seem to be ok then when i turned off again it happened for the 2nd time till i repeated until they calmed down...is it normal or did they have sort of panic because its first time they did it


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Unfortunately this can sometimes happen to pet birds. Your budgies have experienced a night fright. 
Night frights be triggered by shadows that pass by near the cage or for example by an unexpected noise in the house or even coming from the outside. While sleeping, budgies can get easily frightened, wake up abruptly and start to fly and bump into the cage in a panic. As soon as they have these episodes, we must turn the lights on so that they take their time in settling back to their perches to resume sleep.
You can minimize night frights by covering the cage on 3 sides and leaving a little night light on near the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has offered you the best possible explanation and advice with regard to night frights. 
Following the suggestions given will help lessen the likelihood of your budgies have additional frights as time goes on.

Best wishes!*


----------

